# Any detailers from Spain on the board?



## bofh (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a pal that lives in the south of Spain Mercia region, now they do suffer from some nasty weather, sort of. They regularly get half a ton of sand land on their cars and water is chargable out there.

I was wondering if it might be worth him trying to get a valet/detailing business together out there, he has a window cleaning round and I'm thinking it might be worth adding another string to his bow.

So I was wondering what type of service he could offer and what products he should think about using. Having just used ONR I'm thinking that there must be a place for it out there. If you wanted to get sand and or the water to roll off a car taking the sand with it what would you use?

Is it just a case of a good wax then a heavy coat or ONR to help with rain repellance....

Any thoughts chaps


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah actually a mate local to me moved to that area - his use name on here is spanishdetailer IIRC, although I dont think he logs on much any more.

Maybe drop him a PM? :thumb:


----------

